# How do INFPS make you feel?



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

I generally have a problem with INFPs


----------



## giraffe11 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mikbert said:


> I generally have a problem with INFPs


Care to explain?


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

giraffe11 said:


> Care to explain?


He's an INTJ, of course he doesn't like INFPs or most other people for that matter:tongue:

Srsly though, I guess it all depends on the individual INFPs and of course, whether or not you correctly identify someone as INFP. I like INFPs for the most part, although they seem cold on first contact (since they're reserved and may give off that perception). The only INFPs I've had disagreements with, are the ones who wind up cynical and snobbish. But that could go for any other type.


----------



## carbohydrate (Nov 24, 2009)

they make me feel annoyed


----------



## giraffe11 (Jan 14, 2010)

Selden said:


> [...]
> 
> I guess it all depends on the individual INFPs and of course, whether or not you correctly identify someone as INFP. I like INFPs for the most part, although they seem cold on first contact (since they're reserved and may give off that perception). The only INFPs I've had disagreements with, are the ones who wind up cynical and snobbish. But that could go for any other type.


It can be so random depending on their moods! Sometimes I appear cold as INTPs' normal gaze, and sometimes I am bouncing off the walls when people meet me for the very first time. No consistency for me, thanks. :laughing:




carbohydrate said:


> they make me feel annoyed


Awww, I want to give you a hug!! :wink:


----------



## Keno (Nov 24, 2009)

it's a hit or miss. mostly a miss. there's usually something about them that irks me.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Selden said:


> He's an INTJ, of course he doesn't like INFPs or most other people for that matter:tongue:


Until the INTJ wants to date one of us NFPs....most of the "how do I win over an INFP" type of threads are from INTJs....I can tell you that _I_ am fly paper for them.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

It really depends on the individual. If we have compatible values, they make me feel understood and validated. I feel warm and comforted by their existence. I feel safe, like I can be all of myself, and this allows for greater intimacy and connection through shared openness and vulnerability. It gives me an opportunity to recharge, rebalance, and regain my inspiration. It is the ultimate jackpot that I desperately hope for when seeking out people to befriend.

At the other extreme, if we do _not_ have compatible values, or if the INFP is damaged to the point of living in his or her shadow mode, I might find the INFP hurtful or even intolerable. This is not as common as the other possibility, but it does happen. I was just reminded of this recently, or I would have forgotten to mention it. That's how rare it is.


----------



## HeartlySerious (Jan 2, 2010)

Well hahaaa, they are unpredictable, but mean well C: I know one INFP but she's a bit on the extreme side though. She confuses me most of the time though.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

A closer association with an INFP didn't go too well. I suppose in general I don't tend to surround myself with INFPs... or they run away from me, either way.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Frustration. The INFP I've known since I was a kid can be very fun to have a discussion with. I value his opinion and he brings up good points. But sometimes he jump to conclusions. What frustrates me is how he ignore people (me). He is also very spoiled and can't do things on his own. He lets other people take care of him. Slothfulness comes to mind. At the same time he is a very good guy and very imaginative. Smart and friendly, artistic.


----------



## DevelopingPotentialUK (Feb 1, 2010)

I feel like I have found home! Like I belong


----------



## OCDTC12 (Feb 3, 2010)

INFP is one of my favorite types! They care so much more than they let on, so you really have to get to know one to unwrap the mystery behind one.

It doesn't hurt that they're extremely compatible with ENFJs. :laughing:


----------



## Ventricity (Mar 30, 2009)

i like them alot. they got an angelic quality that i respect. the things i don't like is in terms of some arguments and that they can sometimes be a bit emo. i know three infps quite well, and i love to talk to them because they get the big picture of things. lately i've been exposed to some dark stuff going on in my life, and now i just love everything silly and kind (not too sentimental), i love procastination too. i only wish they could be a bit more able to take initiative. they get my humor and i usually try to make them laugh as much as possible, they love laughing at my social stigmas and neurotic nature


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

they make me feel safe. not that i feel unsafe most of the time, but i can show my Fi around them comfortably. they're like the version of me when im alone, or feel like having alone time, so it's like i can relax around them.


----------



## heart (Dec 28, 2009)

Tridentus-- My ENFP roommate said almost the same exact thing about me. He said, "I feel like I can completely be myself around you." I'm glad we can make you guys feel so comfortable! :happy:


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

They are very interesting and insightful, and they have many qualities that mirror us ENFP's, which automatically makes them awesome.* Hovever...*

They can be very grating sometimes, especially when they fall into depression, generally they dont want help just sympathy, which makes them feel worse for burdening you which in turn causes them to want to withdraw, then get lonely, and cling to the first person who pays attention to them. Ad nauseum. 

sometimes they have a problem accepting compliments even though they really need to hear them. 

Once they become attatched they can be needy.

Now, there's plenty to actually love about an INFP as well. cause once you have one, chances are they will not leave for petty reasons, and they try hard to understand you (unless you have a self-absorbed one) they are always caring and not afraid to let you know that, and usually good listeners (when they aren't talking over you or complaining about their life)

So ok, I guess it depends. I love a well developed INFP and run from immature INFPs


----------



## Autumn_tails (Apr 11, 2011)

I love their passion, and ability to hold a long and interesting debate. They always make me feel like I can be myself, and say what I want. I know secretly they're assessing my every word against their own values...it's what they do. But I respect that they put up with me =D

This is based of my INFP bf, and my INFP friend.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

My only INFP friend makes me feel awesome. She's one of the few people I can hang out with when I'm sad and not want to jump off a bridge from blocked off bad feelings because she's so understanding and nice and other good adjectives. I (and pretty much all our other friends) can talk to her about pretty much anything, and she'll review it with an open mind but still give great advice, fueled by her excellent Fi. I don't even know how she does it, probably since I lack any Fi. She's also told me that I've taught her the importance of logical thinking, so that's cool. D'awww. Gosh, I have some great friends. :3


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

It depends on the INFP. High introversion can make a situation awkward... lol. Usually, though, I find that they're really kind and easy to talk to. I can connect with INFPs very well on an emotional level for the most part, which can be very nice and is much needed from time to time.


----------

